# Help me find a new trail saddle, what do you prefer?



## gary78bronco (Jan 4, 2012)

Have you looked at these?

Tucker Saddles - Trail saddles and Bridle Supplies.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

^^^^^^Love my Tucker saddle, and so do the horses. Measurements were taken of each horse and pictures and sent to the company. Fits wonderfully for us both. :wink:


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I love my Allegany Mountain Trail Saddle. They send out forms to help you fit your horse and then make a saddle that fits. Stacy also has some ready to go saddles. 

My saddle had a super duper seat in it and it very nice. Has Horse Shoe stainless steel hardware. All for around $1100. Mine was the Renegade Endurance Saddle. 

You can contact Stacy at Trail Riding Saddles Allegany Mountain Western Saddle

She is wonderful to work with.
http://trailridingsaddles.com/


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

If you wanted leather, I would give you some suggestions but since you want a synthetic, the only one I recommend is the Fabtron. It runs ~$550 - $650 new but it is a really nice saddle for the money. Top quality saddle considering it's synthetic.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I love my Tucker saddle because we ride all day sometimes and it makes a real difference to me.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Crates and Tucker's are nice. I can't help you with synthetic ones. I've gotten my saddles wet on many occasions and they are fine, just keep them oiled. Ray Holes saddle butter works extremely well!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

These might be an option for you: Duett Saddles: The Partnership of Horse & Rider

They have a generous trial policy.

I've ridden in one of their dressage models and they are incredibly comfortable.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks guys,
I'm pouring over all the ideas! I don't mind leather, I have always had leather saddles until I got this 1/2 synthetic one. It really is much quieter and so much lighter, but I'm looking for comfort with him. I'm 5'2 ish and 140lbs., he's only 14.2hh and around 900lbs. so I want to shave as many pounds as possible!

Thanks for the tip goneriding, I'll try the saddle butter out on a couple here that needs some TLC!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

The more I think about it, the more I think a Duett (if it fits) will help fix both your problems (weight and shoulder interference).

A leather english saddle will be lighter (by a bunch) than a leather western saddle, and possibly lighter than a synthetic western saddle.

The flap on an english saddle doesn't go much further forward on the flank than your knee, so it's much more likely to not get in the way of your horse's shoulder motion.

Another option to consider is a straight dressage saddle. Their flap goes straight down which would also help. Wintec makes some that are all covered in their synthetic suede and so they tend to hold you in very well. You would need to have a saddler add D rings all over it though.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Mildot!
I used to trail almost exclusively english, and am not ruling that out. I love the closer feel on the trails, especially on the rougher ones. I'm also looking at Aussie saddles, maybe I can get the best of both worlds!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

take a look at these. They are the only ones I could get to fit my high withered horses. Great quality and comfort and priced as a quality saddle but hold there value and easy to resell.
Custom Tree and Saddle - Trail Saddles Built By Trail Riders


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Steele Saddles are AMAZING. I had one for short while. Fit my horse but didn't fit me. : ( 

My riding buddy has one that is at least 28 years old - it is in amazing shape and she rides in it on a regular basis. She sent it back recently to have a some repair work on it and it was done in record time and sent back. Terrific company.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I can't get their page to load... 
I haven't had to saddle shop in ten years!  Man there are soooo many more options out there...


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

FlyGap said:


> I can't get their page to load...
> I haven't had to saddle shop in ten years! Man there are soooo many more options out there...


 Just do a search for Steele saddles.


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

Ever consider a treeless saddle? I have a couple saddles and a treeless seems to fit almost any horse. Although I must admit (hang me if you will) I really dont believe in the whole "saddle fitting" process. My family and I have been in horses for almost 70 years and we only have a few different saddles for different purposes and we have had hundreds of different horses. Never changed the saddle just the pad if necessary...


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> Just do a search for Steele saddles.


I am LOL!

No ones going to hang you horselvr! Most of my horses have had the same built or at least close enough to make my saddles work. This guy is just a bit different and my saddles are creeping forward! Looking at treeless ones, I just wish we had a saddle shop nearby. I'd love to go have him fitted or at least try out a couple on him to get an idea of what works best. Two hours is the closest drive... 
Looking into doing a trial saddle, I plan on putting lotsa miles on this new one and him so I want it as good fittin as I can get! :lol:


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm partial to Troopers for long distance riding, so short trail rides are a piece of cake. Try to find a light one though. Some can be pretty heavy (28+ lbs....Tucker's is a heavy one) which is not good for distance riders, but others can be under 20 lbs.
Fitted properly they displace weight over a broad area, seat is just above the back and got air flow under the seat. A great saddle for a horse and comfortable for the rider.-

If you want something with a deeper seat for you and still pretty good weight displacement try the Buena Vista syle Plantation saddles.

Both are good for various situations. Comfortable for riding, jumping, etc... I've done 30+ miles days comfortably. I ride Western style with them.

Wouldn't work cattle with them though. Neither are designed well for that.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking at this saddle:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-reviews/lamb-co-saddle-what-do-you-110166/

Anyone ever have a Lamb?

Also looking into treeless ones, especially light weight ones. I'd love to try a plantation ILNM! Saw picts of yours on Western/English thread, loved em!


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

Check amazon and ebay for the treeless saddles they have some really affordable ones both synthetic and leather. Watch how they are stitched to know if they are quality and will last. Bob Marshall and Hillason are the best ones I have seen. The circle Y's are not so great. 

Good Luck


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks,
Looking at the Hillason ones, pretty cheap, but why not give it a try?
They are super lightweight, sounds like they have great reviews, kinda like a bareback pad with all the parts of a saddle. IDK...
I've always had nice saddles, but really can't afford a nice one right now. I need to keep Rick in his training and the saddle I have now isn't working or helping.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> Thanks,
> Looking at the Hillason ones, pretty cheap, but why not give it a try?
> They are super lightweight, sounds like they have great reviews, kinda like a bareback pad with all the parts of a saddle. IDK...
> I've always had nice saddles, but really can't afford a nice one right now. I need to keep Rick in his training and the saddle I have now isn't working or helping.


Just make sure they send you the right size seat. I ordered a 15 inch seat. The saddle came and the enclosed envoice said 15", but the saddle as a 13" seat. Their customer service is very friendly and make a great effort to be helpful. In my case they didn't actually have any 15" seats in that design, but offered to make me one when I call about the saddle being the wrong size. I could also return it unused and they would exchange it for a different saddle to give me a refund. So I give their customer service to me high marks.
Of course that doesn't help that fact that sending the wrong saddle messed up the training that I'd schedule for doing during my vacation.
Not a bad saddle for the price and you're correct....it's relatively light and basically a beefed up bareback pad. More rigid. Ok for training or short rides. Wouldn't use it for long riding, because it's never gonig to displace weight like a well fitting tree or frame (if you use a trooper like me). but nice for fitting horses of slightly different measurements


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm late to this thread but have you thought about an Aussy rig? In my opinion they're a combination of the best features of both English and western styles.
I ride a Syd Hill and love it. The deep seat makes for a secure feeling when going up and down hills. And I love the light weight.

Here's a link to a review.


----------



## BarrelRacer95 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a Tucker High Plains for sale...a EXCELLENT trail saddle.! It has the gel seat for a cadillac ride haha.!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## qh21797 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a Bob Marshall....it is wonderful for myself and horse It is the only saddle my husband will ride in comfortably. He is 6'1 and 220. Every other saddle hurts him, and his legs will go numb. The Bob Marshall fits either of my horses, and it is well worth the money. 
It is the only saddle I have ridden in ALL my years of riding that even after a long days ride I am not sore nor is my horses back
If you have one made new it takes about 2 months to get it, but you can buy them used also.
I am actually selling one of my aunts for her. She has gotten into endurance, and isnt the greatest at computer stuff so I am listing it for her.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Why a treeless saddle? To me the concept seems like a bareback pad. It doesn't seem like it would be a secure seat. Anybody like them and want to try to sell the concept?


----------

